# Toro Power Clear 721 QZE vs Ariens Path-Pro 208EC



## bmt22033 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi everybody. I'm a first time buyer and I live in Northern Virginia. My driveway is asphalt, two cars wide and three cars deep. I also have about 60 feet of side walk to clear, as well. I've done some initial research into snow blowers and spoken to a few local dealers. Based on that, I've decided that a single stage snow blower is the best fit for me and I've more or less narrowed my search to the Toro Power Clear 721 QZE/QZR and the Ariens Path-Pro 208EC. I have several dealers close to me who sell both models and I've heard what they had to say. Naturally, those dealers who sell one brand or the other favor what they sell. I spoke with two dealers that sell both brands and they were divided on which manufacturer makes the best machine. So I'm curious if anyone here has experience with either of these machines and would be willing to share their opinion? Thanks very much for any information!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

I haven't owned either but Toro seems to be the premium maker when it comes to single stage machines...


----------



## huck (Oct 2, 2014)

I like the toro have had 2 single stages in the past, both were toro, just bught a toro 2 stage and like my old single stage so much i'm gonna keep it, and that's a 421 smaller engine than the one your looking at. just don't let the snow sit to long I bet it gets really sloppy in Virginia.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

BMT, welcome aboard!

I bought the least expensive Path Pro ($400) eariler this year. I have been thoroughly impressed with it and its ability to clean down to bare pavement.

I suspect you'd be fine with either machine. I have to believe a machine like this would be properly sized for your needs given your locale.

I think Ariens is offering a 5 yr warranty on new machines if purchased by 10/31...may pertain to 2 stage only. Not sure.


----------



## torortek (Oct 8, 2014)

Toro has been in business since mid 60s, depending on year some engines were tecumseh & some were briggs & straton. If you are not keen on NEW, my liking wld be to the TORO powermax 6000 Came with a 7HP 2 stroke 2 stage. SOLID built. They are not made anymore after like 2008. I guess some 721QE as well had same engines...just my 2c.


----------



## bmt22033 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks all for the info! I really appreciate it. When it comes right down to it, both units would probably be just fine for my purposes. Regardless of what I buy, it's virtually guaranteed that as soon as I spend the money, it won't snow in Virginia again for at least a decade!


----------

